# Music Symbols in Bartok's Mikrokosmos



## tdc

I've noticed Bartok used some unique music symbols in his Mikrokosmos, most of these are explained in the end notes, however in Mikrokosmos Volume 1, exercise 21, m 8 there are two short lines that appear vertically over the treble and bass clef across the top two lines of each staff, I've never come across this symbol, can anyone tell me what these are for?


----------



## Klavierspieler

I would say it probably means just a short pause, essentially the same as a comma (breath mark).


----------

